# Price of Wacom tablet in India



## gdebojyoti (Dec 24, 2011)

I am looking for a pen-tablet to use for 3D modeling/ sculpting. I have heard that the Wacom tablet is the best. Is that true?

Also, what is its price in India? And is it available in any of the popular online stores (like Flipkart)?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 24, 2011)

yes, Wacom is best for your purpose. But you need to decide first what size do you want or what is your budget..

It comes in small,medium, large,extra large  and also wireless..


small (6.2" x 3.9") :: 12K around
medium (8.8" x 5.5") ::  20K around
large (12.8" x 8.0") :: 28K around
e.large 18.2" x 12.0" :: 45K around

check features here Wacom
Wacom is not available on flipkart..

Buy Wacom intuos4 series  not bambooo series.. also don't go for alternate like Iball..

Instead of IBall go for bamboo series almost same price.(cheaper)


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 24, 2011)

I am an amateur developer; 3D modeling is just a hobby of mine. Right now, I cannot go for an expensive device (I am a college student and the Wacom tablet seems to be exceeding my budget).

What is the price of the iBall tablet? And how does it perform?

Can you tell me about other brands?

Budget <= 10K


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 24, 2011)

If it is just hobby then look out for Wacom Bamboo series which will below 10K and better then IBalll.. 4x6 bamboo is around 5K.  get tablet with "pen and touch" feature for future use too ..


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 24, 2011)

Where can I buy them in India? I prefer some online store.

@clmlbx: You said that they are not available at Flipkart.    Is there any other similar website?

-------------------------

Is there anyone in this forum who has personally used a pen tablet? If yes, which brand?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 24, 2011)

I my self have used both Wacom and Iball... So I say again better get wacom bamboo series then IBall..  even I do 3D modelling so I know that..Wacom Intuos4 series is best for this work.. 

Don't look out for mare brands. get wacom

Can't you get it locally? for online I don't know much but check ebay


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 24, 2011)

How large should the active area be?

Is 5.8" x 3.6" (147mm x 91mm) enough?

Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch Tablet CTL460
Buy Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet CTL470 India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price

By the way, is there any way to buy directly from the Wacom website? I did not find any 'buy' button! :/


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 24, 2011)

IMO you should go for at least something around 8x5.

A Normal photograph is 6x4.. you decide. 

5.8 x 3.6 is much more for signing and this type of purpose..IMO

I recommend you do this practical...

draw this dimensions on paper and then fold it from these drawn edges and then you decide is it good..

also look out for pen n touch feature instead of just pen..

check this out

Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch | Wacom | Wacom Asia-Pacific


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 13, 2012)

I am too late for his reply.....


----------



## isha dixit (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi am using Wacom's Cintiq 13hd and is very much satisfied with the product.There is no lag while using it.Cordless and battery free pen is its uniqueness. It seems to be rugged when it comes to its make.
It comes with on site warranty also.
I purchased it for rs 72000 from flipkart.com.
Overall a very nice product.


----------

